# using drywaller stilts instead of a ladder



## mski (Apr 4, 2013)

I bought stilts a few months back for painting/ cutting in 10' ceilings. The first time I tried them after assembling them they pitched me forward when I walked. Made an adjustment and it was very easy to walk after that. I can now just step up on them strap the calf strap on then tighten the foot straps straps and go at it.
Honestly I was very surprised I caught on that quickly because I was never one to walk on wall plates or beams when framing because I never trusted my balance. I was always a ladder shuffler.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

I have watched many contractors use them for drywall and paint but this past winter i watched a general contractor working on lights with them. I picked up the service for the job and he and his crew had already wired the whole house, insulated, rocked it, painted and was doing the trim and other finishing touches. I was amused at this fella walking around on 2' stilts doing lights and it certainly made me think about trying it. He carried a small stand around with the fixture on it as well as various screws, hand tools, bulbs and wire nuts. He must have shortened the time of ceiling fans by a good 5 minutes by not having to run up and down a ladder. I myself have not tried it yet but the thought is there.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

jlsconstruction said:


> As long as he doesn't drop that :laughing:


Use the foot of the stilt to lean the stick against the wall..


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

There just like walking on your feet!:thumbsup: But then.. I've been walking stilts since I was 3 ft tall!..


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y0oMDWm3kLg


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

blacktop said:


> There just like walking on your feet!:thumbsup: But then.. I've been walking stilts since I was 3 ft tall!..
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y0oMDWm3kLg


Are those Dura-Stilts?


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Inner10 said:


> Are those Dura-Stilts?


Yes Sir! An OLD pair. I've tried other brands...Duras are the king!


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

blacktop said:


> Yes Sir! An OLD pair. I've tried other brands...Duras are the king!


I've been seriously considering getting a couple pairs for wiring...but I can see filling out the WC form after an employee takes a fall flat on their face.

I see mostly Marshalltown stilts on job sites, how do they compare?


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Inner10 said:


> I've been seriously considering getting a couple pairs for wiring...but I can see filling out the WC form after an employee takes a fall flat on their face.
> 
> I see mostly Marshalltown stilts on job sites, how do they compare?


I bought a pair of QLTS A few years ago . They started to fall apart after a few months of hard use..Now there held together by sheet metal screws.[no longer adjustable] 
I've tried walking on the sky walkers[Marshalltown] Don't like em!!!:no:


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> Get with the times son, they were brought back about 4 years ago, but now you have to pay 250 bucks for the licence and spend the day listening to some cacksucking as$hat who has never worn stilts in his life teach people who have been on them for 25 years how to do their job.


Interesting, I was at a site 2 years ago that was shut down for them. They must not have had licenses. I knew a taper that was about 5'4", always wore the stilts, even eating lunch. Drove a huge lifted truck too, . Compensating?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

dom-mas said:


> Interesting, I was at a site 2 years ago that was shut down for them. They must not have had licenses. I knew a taper that was about 5'4", always wore the stilts, even eating lunch. Drove a huge lifted truck too, . Compensating?


I have a bad sense of time...maybe it was 2 or 3 years ago...my life is a blur. :laughing:

Either way they brought em back...but they were gone for a while that's for sure.


----------

